# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Pantanos abandonados o inacabados.

## cuesta25

Estimados amigos, hace algun tiempo descubrí por unas fotos en internet la existencia de un pantano abandonado en la provincia de 
Málaga. Se llama pantano de Montejaque junto a el pueblo que le dá nombre.
Su historia es algo curiosa,la compañía Sevillana de Electricidad la empezó a construir en los años 20, pero un estudio geológico mal realizado no detectó unas fisuras que hacen que pierda el agua. Pese a las fisuras esta casi lleno por las lluvias. 
este enlace es del pueblo de Montejaque:
http://www.montejaque.com/csandra/nuestropueblo.htm

este otro es de un blog es de Andres Rodriguez González:
http://www.laserranianatural.com/la-...de-montejaque/

Amigos foreros, animo desde aquí a nuevos lugares que conozcais.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## tescelma

Vaya "cagada" (perdón por la expresión), el hacer un embalse en zona de rocas calizas. A lo mejor lo que ahora parece obvio en aquella época no lo era, no lo sé.

En cuanto a los intentos de impermeabilizarlo, aunque parezca extraño, si que hay casos. Yo he visto pequeños embalses en Gran Canaria con su vaso completamente tratado con una capa de cemento.

De todas formas no se puede abandonar un embalse de estas características, o haces alguna obra para evitar que almacene agua o te responsabilizas de él. Aunque casi siempre esté vacio, en épocas de lluvias puede albergar una cantidad importante de agua, y una presa sin ningún tipo de mantenimiento ni vigilancia es un peligro. Alguien debería tomar cartas en el asunto, supongo que la Confederación Hidrográfica correspondiente.

Por cierto, muy interesante el reportaje.

SALUDOS

----------


## sergi1907

Información muy interesante.
Lo que no se entiende es que el muro siga ahí y no lo hayan derruido :Confused: 

Un saludo

----------


## Sagrario

Hace unos meses tuve ocasión de descubrir este pantano: se acabó de construir alrededor de 1870, pero  nunca llegó a ser productivo porque cuando caen las las lluvias en aquella zona son torrenciales y arrastran tanto lodo que obstruyen cualquier conducto.
 Merece la pena hacer los seis kilómetros desde Níjar para encontrarse con el silencio y con la maravillosa construcción de piedra. En internet hay muchas páginas que hablan del lugar, aunque encuentro que las fotos no le hacen justicia.

----------


## Tibinesco

pienso lo mismo que ustedes, imagínense que se desploma la presa con el agua hasta arriba y más si dices que se llena de lodo... yo le pasaría un mantenimiento, pero no para recoger agua, sino para frenar riadas

----------


## Weimar Rueda

Un saludo para todos los que como yo, comparten no ya la preocupación, sinó la sensibilidad por un recurso como el agua, un recurso que es de todos, del que todos podemos beneficiarnos pero que mal aprovechado puede o bien faltarnos, o bien causar percances y destrozos en nuestro medio. Me he inscrito en este foro al encontrar precisamente este tema del pantano de Montejaque. Lo de que fué un error de cálculo y todo eso es un tema mas que trillado, pero yo los invitaría a que se dieran un paseo por el espectacular entorno que ofrece, echaran un vistazo de las obras que son como un viaje al pasado y admiraran la capacidad de las personas de épocas muy anteriores a las nuestras para realizar grandísimas obras de ingeniería. El muro o la presa en sí es del tipo "arco" y en su momento fué de los mas altos del mundo; a día de hoy, la presa calculo que tiene mas o menos la mitad de su capacidad, prometo fotos para esta semana.

----------


## Donan

Y que me decis del embalse de matallana?, en la provincia de Guadalajara, lo unico que hay del embalse son las señales de trafico que indican donde lo iban a construir, porque esas señales las pusieron en los años 60 o principios de los 70. Saludos.

----------


## jasg555

> Y que me decis del embalse de matallana?, en la provincia de Guadalajara, lo unico que hay del embalse son las señales de trafico que indican donde lo iban a construir, porque esas señales las pusieron en los años 60 o principios de los 70. Saludos.


 Por fortuna.

----------


## pevema

Sobre Montejaque (aunque su nombre verdadero es presa de Los Caballeros ) podeis ver el reportaje fotográfico que he puesto en este hilo del foro.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=6177

Respecto a que está casi lleno puedo asegurar que le entró bastante aguas con estas lluvias por las marcas que pude ver, pero que en apenas una semana que llevaba sin llover ya habia perdido casi la mitad del agua embalsada y que la vez que mas estuvo fue en el 47 que se quedó a 12 mt. de su coronación.

Un saludo

----------


## cuesta25

Gracias amigo Pevema por ese reportaje.cuando inicié est hilo en el foro no había visto aún tantas imágenes del pantano. Muchas gracias de nuevo compañero. :Smile:

----------

